# Appalachian Trail speed record broken today



## deadheadskier (Jul 12, 2015)

46 days, 8 hours and 8 minutes

Pretty cool

http://appalachiantrials.com/scott-jurek-breaks-appalachian-trail-speed-record/


----------



## skiMEbike (Jul 23, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 46 days, 8 hours and 8 minutes
> 
> Pretty cool
> 
> http://appalachiantrials.com/scott-jurek-breaks-appalachian-trail-speed-record/





And then he got fined....http://www.pressherald.com/2015/07/16/marathoner-who-broke-appalachian-trail-record-cited-by-baxter-state-park/


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2015)

Champagne hitting the ground is considered litter?  

Wow, lame


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 23, 2015)

That director Bissell seems really bitter and like he's trying to go out of his way to rain on his parade. 

So what if he has corporate sponsorship? The cost of all the gear and supplies was probably in the low thousands.



> “The race vehicle used to support Scott in his run, as well as Scott’s headband, clearly displays these corporate sponsors. The sponsors are providing money and equipment to support Scott’s run in exchange for advertisement and engagement that they expect will protect or increase their market share and improve their profits. … When Scott arrived at Baxter Park to complete his run at the northern terminus of the Appalachian Trail, he brought all of this to Baxter Peak, in Maine’s largest wilderness.”
> The Facebook message was unsigned, but Bissell said on Thursday that he wrote it.



Wow. Drama. Were the two former lovers?


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

> Bissell said Jurek and the corporate sponsorship that helped carry him to the record are anathema to the vision of the park set out by former Gov. Percival Baxter, whose 1931 donation of land and funding has made the park what it is today.



This is such a crock of shit!  Problem with those people who run parks - they blow stuff out of proportion.  Who cares about sponsorship! Champagne on the ground is littering?  Finally because more then 12 people were there at one time to celebrate his accomplishment he gets the summons.  I am sorry but that park ranger and people like him are pure assholes!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 23, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> That director Bissell seems really bitter and like he's trying to go out of his way to rain on his parade.
> 
> So what if he has corporate sponsorship? The cost of all the gear and supplies was probably in the low thousands.
> 
> Wow. Drama. Were the two former lovers?



lol...teenage girl drama.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 24, 2015)

imho, that's where more than a few of them types...end up dlague....


----------



## ironhippy (Jul 27, 2015)

scott's take on the drama: http://www.runnersworld.com/scott-j...d=10152931301386987&adbpl=fb&adbpr=9815486986

Seems Baxter doesn't want the appalachain trail to end on Katahdin anymore.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 27, 2015)

All I read out of the article was that "some officials" of BSP...representing BSP? BSP belongs to the people of the state, not to some governmental authority.  When it comes to goals for the future of the AT, some of these lower salaried people should hardly be addressed as an important official representing BSP.  Those types often develop very strange sets of priorities and inflate their own status when interviewed.   Some of Maine's State Gov't attitudes were...and some still are just slightly left of prohibition...imho.


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

bigbog said:


> All I read out of the article was that "some officials" of BSP...representing BSP? BSP belongs to the people of the state, not to some governmental authority.  When it comes to goals for the future of the AT, some of these lower salaried people should hardly be addressed as an important official representing BSP.  Those types often develop very strange sets of priorities and inflate their own status when interviewed.   Some of Maine's State Gov't attitudes were...and some still are just slightly left of prohibition...imho.



+100


----------



## freeski (Jul 29, 2015)

Fine for more than 12 people? Fine for champagne on the ground are you kidding me? 
Maine, maybe not the way life should be. I congratulate the guy on his record. I don't even like to fly that far.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 30, 2015)

After reading many of the comments on Facebook and on Jurek's blog it seems most people view him as an inspiration but at the same time there are a few that view him as a corporate whore. Seems you can't please everybody no matter what you do.


----------



## Scruffy (Jul 30, 2015)

For those of you that backpack or have ever done part of the AT, or just have an interest in it: I just finished a good book "AWOL on Appalachian Trail"


----------



## ss20 (Aug 3, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> And then he got fined....http://www.pressherald.com/2015/07/16/marathoner-who-broke-appalachian-trail-record-cited-by-baxter-state-park/



Oh, I know that park director!  He teaches Asshole 101 at my local college!

To witness someone complete an amazing feat like that and them bring them down so soon is just a big bully.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 21, 2015)

Interesting perspective here:  https://bangordailynews.com/2015/08...-director-shares-thoughts/?ref=relatedSidebar


----------



## bigbog (Aug 23, 2015)

Think I'll default to first thoughts(replied earlier)..;-)


----------



## Abubob (Aug 24, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Interesting perspective here:  https://bangordailynews.com/2015/08...-director-shares-thoughts/?ref=relatedSidebar


That is an interesting article. Some things I didn't know about Baxter. Still Mr Caverly exaggerates when he says things like "a hundred camera people. So what it really boils down to is that the group was registered - any additional folks at the top were not part of that group. Additionally - ONE PERSON - ASKED PERMISSION to bring champagne and it was granted. So when people pop off with statements that make it sound like there was some big loud obnoxious parade going up the mountain I can only shake my head.


----------



## ironhippy (Aug 28, 2015)

i've been up there when thru hikers finish (not someone beating a record, just random smelly people at the end of the trail)

Everyone (thru hikers and day hikers) would gather around and cheer them on as they came up the hill and they all took pictures of the finishes.

I don't believe the situation was unique to Jurek, probably more people than normal, but every weekend it's a bit of a party when people finish. Baxter probably hates that, but I think it would take really cranky hiker to not enjoy it.


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/as...-ask-where-will-it-end/ar-AAdKhVZ?ocid=TSHDHP
Over Mr Bisells right shoulder are Erase able markers with labels on them ! Such Commercialization  is an "Outrage!!!"


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 31, 2015)

So where did they film "A Walk in the Woods?"  Was any of it in Maine?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 31, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> So where did they film "A Walk in the Woods?"  Was any of it in Maine?


If it's based on Bill Bryson's book I don't think he made it out of Georgia.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 31, 2015)

Bill Bryson on the movie that is roughly based on his book: https://thinkmaine.bangordailynews....ut-appalachian-trail-might-also-deter-hikers/

This article was referenced: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/jwmg.72/abstract  I wonder what Mr. Bryson's take on this would be.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 20, 2016)

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/19/s...rl-meltzer-sets-appalachian-trail-record.html

"This time, he capped each night with one or two beers and left from rest stops with rainbow-colored Spree candy, Three Musketeers chocolate bars and bacon in his pockets"


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> "This time, he capped each night with one or two beers and left from rest stops with rainbow-colored Spree candy, Three Musketeers chocolate bars and bacon in his pockets"


No wonder he needed a nap.


"Jurek incurred a $500 fine and public outrage for opening champagne at the summit of Mount Katahdin in Maine during his record run."
- I don't remember public outrage against Jurek but more against park officials.


----------



## ironhippy (Sep 21, 2016)

Abubob said:


> - I don't remember public outrage against Jurek but more against park officials.



yeah they used him to point out that they don't want more people in the park, Baxter State Park is odd because of the way it is set up, the administration seems to resent people going there.

He was fined for littering, although the only "litter" was literally the champaign, he picked up the cork.
They claimed he was hiking with "too big of a group", however it wasn't his "group" it was a bunch of fans that waited for him and decided to hike with him.

Interestingly enough, some girl has claimed to already beaten the new record, however she has no real proof as she didn't think it was "required".

https://gearjunkie.com/kaiha-bertollini-breaks-appalachian-trail-record-2016


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> Interestingly enough, some girl has claimed to already beaten the new record, however she has no real proof as she didn't think it was "required".
> 
> https://gearjunkie.com/kaiha-bertollini-breaks-appalachian-trail-record-2016


Scott Grierson's and Luman Walter's comments are convincing arguments against the claim.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 21, 2016)

Rosie returns ?


----------



## Sonya (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## ironhippy (Sep 23, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Rosie returns ?



It appears as if they've confirmed she skipped part of the trail, which is all that is needed to invalidate her claims. It also leads you to believe she skipped a lot more, which is too bad because it will detract from anything she did do.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 23, 2016)

ironhippy said:


> yeah they used him to point out that they don't want more people in the park, Baxter State Park is odd because of the way it is set up, the administration seems to resent people going there.....



It certainly is bizarre...they(State Politicians) just resent any and all the people..other than fellow polititians...whose behavior(ie enjoyment of life) they can't control.....along with resisting ideas/change that would bring in more $$$ to state coffers.  Has always had me scratching my head.  Too many very old thinking buzzards and young interested only in their beachfront properties have been in state government and in charge of things hundreds of miles from the state capital.

Think you nailed it SBSP.  Rosie sure created a template....


----------

